
Infrastructure as a database - dkarapetyan
http://www.scriptcrafty.com/infrastructure-as-a-database/
======
focusaurus
There's a huge set of enterprise software applications promising a
"Configuration Management Database" (CMDB). It's hard to implement in reality,
but not for lack of vendors trying.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Configuration_management_datab...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Configuration_management_database)

------
joekinley
Ever tried erlang? You can do a lot of things with this, and a lot of problems
you scratch on, are easy as pie with it.

